# Juicy Couture



## Holly (Dec 16, 2006)

Has anyone smelled this perfume yet? I'm so curious as to how it actually smells. My sister impulse bought it online at Sephora (the one that goes for $80 canadian, not the crazy one for 300!) , and she cant find it anywhere in Edmonton to smell it, since its going to be about another week til she gets it. Its supposed to smell fruity, but Id like to know what other people think of it. Thanks!

Heres its link on Sephora, where it shows its notes and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...goryId=C701  0


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna know too! There's a Juicy store in one of our malls, I am SO smelling it next time I go!


----------



## Holly (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I wanna know too! There's a Juicy store in one of our malls, I am SO smelling it next time I go!_

 

Ahh! Smell it and let me know!


----------



## frankie! (Dec 17, 2006)

I smelled it! There was a smell tester thing in the ad in a magazine.. Honestly, I didn't like it. Was not what i was expecting. My family hated it too.


----------



## CharlotteLove (Dec 17, 2006)

I smelled it in a magazine tester and I thought it was gross, it even gave me a headache. But my friend smelled really good and I asked her what perfume she was wearing and she said Juicy Couture! I sort of have mixed feelings about it right now, but i'm assuming that its just one of those perfumes that actually smells better on someone.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 17, 2006)

i found a sample in a magazine too and i must say i was thinking it would be different. I dont like it, plus its way too pricy


----------



## juli (Dec 17, 2006)

I honestly don't think its worth the money scent.  I tested it @ Saks out of the tester and it was yucky.  There was also a $3000.00 juicy perfume?!?! I was like woahhh who buys that funky smelling perfume for that amt of money?!? It smells like very old lady ish... musky sorta as well? very hard to be descriptive about it...(i mean that's what I thouht of when I took a sniff at it 'old lady like') The bottle itself is cute and gorgeous but the scent? blehhh....

just my opinion, don't hate me!


----------



## Katja (Dec 18, 2006)

*I actually got a smelly paper tester in my Macy's Catalog, and I loved it.  Then I was determined to smell in on me.  I went to Macy's and the girl gave me a sample, and I tried it on.  

In all honesty, it didn't smell as good on than it did on the paper, but it still smells good.  I'll tell you this, the initial scent out of the bottle is VERY strong and alcoholish... let it dry down for 5 minutes.  It will smell floral, but then dry down to a nice subtle vanilla-ish floral.

The more I try it, the more I begin to like it.*


----------



## Holly (Dec 18, 2006)

Well hopefully she's gonna like it, the reviews seem to be pretty mixed! Must be one of those perfumes that either people like, or they hate.


----------



## Katja (Dec 19, 2006)

*My co-worker just got hers in on Friday.  She is not as thrilled about it as she was when she smelled it on paper.  This one is best to try on yourself before you purchase it. *


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 20, 2006)

i didn't like it at all! i was truly disappointed cos i thought for sure it would be a great scent..


----------



## MACtastic (Dec 22, 2006)

I love this one!! All the girls tried it on at work, and it seems to smell different on everyone, so definitely try it and walk around with it for a bit before buying it (if you're at Sephora, ask them to make you a small sample)


----------



## TeaCup (Dec 24, 2006)

I LOVE IT!

My parents got it for me for Yule and when I opened my presents last night I was sooo amazed! I just sat there and smelled it for like 5 minutes. ITS LOVELY!!!

Also at some Belks,there's this deal where if you buy a Juicy Bracelet (Lipgloss one?) you get a big discount on your perfume.


----------



## Femme (Jan 1, 2007)

I got this from a friend for my sweet 16!

its amazing and i try to wear it atleast like 3 times a week.

I love it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't like it on me at all.  I really wanted to like it simply because the bottle would look smokin' on my dresser.  Alas....not so much.


----------



## Holly (Jan 1, 2007)

My sister found it didnt go too well with her chemistry or w/e, so she gave it to me, I think it smells awesome on me, Ive been gettin lots of compliments with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the bottle is really nice too


----------



## juli (Jan 2, 2007)

That's awesome!   The bottle does look nice!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 4, 2007)

Score!  Glad it works for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am jealous that you get to have that pretty bottle sit on your dresser and I don't.


----------



## liv (Jan 26, 2007)

Ehh, it was really strong and headache-y on me.  Something about it just does not sit right with me.  Alas, the bottle is cute.


----------



## messhead (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a big bottle of it and I love everything about it.  It's one of the only perfumes I have that doesn't give me a headache!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 31, 2007)

This is one of the samples that I selected from sephora.com when I purchased something recently.  Personally, I love it...which is shocking because just the name Juicy Couture is enough to make me gag.  I hate the bags and the clothes...anywhoo, I love the perfume.  This is definitely one I will purchase.  I just won't look at the name.


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

i hate itt. i usualyl go for the fruit fresh smells


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Feb 24, 2007)

this one totally gave me a headache.  smelled good for a minute or so, but then it was just cloying


----------



## Shoe (Feb 25, 2007)

I love juicy couture. That's the only perfume that I wear besides Marc Jacobs.


----------



## User34 (Feb 25, 2007)

I really like it.


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't care for it, too strong for my tastes. The bottle is pretty though!


----------



## tdm (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it! My dh brought it for my b-day/Christmas. I wear it everyday. It's not to fruity of a scent.....just right. Some fragrances can smell too fruity at times. I would definitely recommend.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 12, 2007)

Got it in duty free in Orly!! Loves it. It smells really pretty and isn't too heavy or overwhelming. I don't have many true florals (most are oriental or citrus) so this is a nice addition.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 26, 2007)

I have this perfume and LOVE it. My usual is Very Irresistable by Givenchy, but this one is great too. I wore it for the first time in August while on vacation in mexico and everyone couldn't get over how good I smelled. And, all the guys well on me which was fun too :-D


----------



## Katja (Mar 26, 2007)

*I believe this would be quite heavy for a summer perfume.  If so, use the body creme or a light mist when using in the warmer weather.  This scent just screams 'winter evening' to me.*


----------



## jennzy (Jul 17, 2007)

when it first came out, i was really anxious to go and smell it 
so i went to sephora and did and i thought this smells like something i know... and it was bugging me. i was walking back and forth the perfume isle and then it hit me! it smelt like burberry's new london!!!
so i went and sprayed it and yup yup! It smells very close to it.
i never thought about buying it. but perhaps if it ever came to my store. so it did and i get 30% off so i can buy the perfume for $50+tax cdn not pay $80+tax. i'm still debating whether i should get it. the bottle is really cute though


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 30, 2007)

yup it is close to burberry's new london.  i love juicy so gotta have this perfume and i love it, lasts all day.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 30, 2007)

i love this perfume. everytime i wear it everyone is dying to know what it is. 
i have the big glass bottle for home and the little metal one for purse. so cute.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 30, 2007)

My husband bought this for me for my birthday last year. I think I really just love the bottle. 

It smells nice, but is too overwhelming for a everyday perfume, even for fall and winter time. The few times I did wear it my friends told me it smells to old lady on me, so I ended up giving it to my mom and it smells really lovely on her.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 30, 2007)

I LOVE THIS STUFF.  The body lotion is excellent.  I also bought the shimmer pouf (40 bucks i know..) and i hardly ever use it but it's cute!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Aug 2, 2007)

i bought it last week. and i do love it! smells yummy..


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree that you either love this perfume or hate it, but I have mixed feelings about this perfume.  At first I thought it smelled good but it gave me a headache.  It's too strong.


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 19, 2007)

*I really don't care for it...It's subpar IMO*
*But it will sell because of the name brand associated with it...*


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 19, 2007)

i love love love it!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 19, 2007)

ugggh i hate this perfume wth a passion ad it sucks b/c i normally love anything juicy...but i hate this stuff


----------



## Weasel (Oct 27, 2007)

for the price, it smells really cheap


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

I smelled the magazine dealy and hated it.... then the other day my mom bought a bottle for herself and now I find myself sneaking into her room to use it! It smells really nice on me and I dont think it smells like it does in the magazine at all


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

I know I am bumping an old thread. But damn, I love this stuff. My hubby just wants to pounce on me when I wear it!

BTW, have you girls smelt the Juicy mens cologne?


----------



## damsel (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I know I am bumping an old thread. But damn, I love this stuff. My hubby just wants to pounce on me when I wear it!

BTW, have you girls smelt the Juicy mens cologne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omq! my bf is the same way. i love this perfume. it lasts forever. my bottle is still pretty much full and i've had it for around 6 months.

yeah, i love the men's cologne. i'm trying to get my bf to get it. he prob. will when the one he has now runs out. ahh... dirty english. i heart that name.


----------



## juicygirl (Jun 29, 2008)

i am freakin obsessed with dirty english!! love, love, love the smell....soo sexy!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that the royal creme smells different than the perfume??? Anywho, I love both!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_yeah, i love the men's cologne. i'm trying to get my bf to get it. he prob. will when the one he has now runs out. ahh... dirty english. i heart that name._

 
I don't think my hubby would wear something that's Juicy lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish though! I do spray the bathroom with the samples I have.


----------



## damsel (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I don't think my hubby would wear something that's Juicy lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish though! I do spray the bathroom with the samples I have._

 
lol, my bf had no idea it was by juicy when he 1st smelled it [he just saw the name dirty english]. he was of course a little surprized when he found out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but he got over it.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 29, 2008)

This is definitely one of my favourite fragrances. I have 2 bottles ha ha, bought them in America $20 dollars cheaper per bottle than if I was to buy it here, I wear it all the time - signature scent! I also have the body lotion and loads of air fresheners of the scent. I hang them in my wardrobe and now all my clothes smell lovely too!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 29, 2008)

I love this perfume on me! I was really surprised to read how many people disliked it.


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 29, 2008)

It's not my favorite...


----------



## juicygirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I don't think my hubby would wear something that's Juicy lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish though! I do spray the bathroom with the samples I have._

 
i know its hard to get a guy to wear a scent that is from juicy couture because the brand is sooo girly! i wish there was a way to trick them into wearing it and getting obsessed with it, because that scent is just sooo sexy!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 25, 2009)

I got a sample of Juicy Couture and Viva La Juicy.

My boyfriend prefers Viva La Juicy on me - I do prefer Juicy Couture


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

The watermelony top note in this is harsh and it settles to a rather rough edge... this perfume isnt smooth or flowy and while is is fruity and summery it lacks a nice blended edge. I thought it smelt a lot like Mariah Carey Forever, but Forever has much better blending and smoother edges with a soft musky base, nothing harsh - the JC was a no sale for me, I got the Mariah Carey Forever instead.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I love the Viva La Juicy one. The new one...Couture Couture...isn't as good.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 12, 2010)

I have all 3.  
Didn't like the 1st one

people gave me compliments everytime I wear Viva La Juicy.  It's a bit too sweet for me, but it's lighter than Pink Sugar by Aquolina, IMO.

Couture Couture is nice, too.  More spicy scent but it's nice.


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 22, 2010)

The first one I loved but everytime I wore it even with the slightest spray it gave me a headache. For that reason I never tried the 2nd but something made me try Couture Couture and I absolutely love it.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 3, 2010)

Love Juicy Couture. It's a perfume I reach for when I'm unsure what to wear.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I got a sample of Juicy Couture and Viva La Juicy.

My boyfriend prefers Viva La Juicy on me - I do prefer Juicy Couture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here. This guy I was with today preferred Viva La Juicy... so I bought it


----------



## kimmy (Mar 28, 2010)

just wanted to say if you're looking for a cheaper alternative to viva la juicy, bath and body works' moonlight madness smells almost exactly like it. might be nice to get the lotions and stuff at bbw for cheaper to layer the scent if you're into that.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 10, 2010)

I love Viva La Juicy and Juicy Couture. The new one, Couture Couture...is just alright.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

I love the original JC. The new ones not as much. I love it even more when I can score it at Marshalls for less.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 4, 2010)

When the original Juicy Couture came out, I was totally in love with it.  But after wearing it for about two months, I started to get really bugged out with the smell.  Not sure why.  The smell just kinda bothered me.

Out of the three that Juicy Couture has put out, I'd probably have to say that I really like Viva La Juicy the best.  Couture Couture has a weird spicy note to it that just doesn't appeal to me.  I like Viva La Juicy because it's fruity without being too over the top.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

I think I love Viva the best, but I get compliments when I wear Couture couture, so its becoming my fave.  I use the roller ball for this to make it last longer and because it was only 25 dollars compared to about 3x that for the spray which is diluted!


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 5, 2011)

Currently my favorite Juicy Couture perfume is "Peace, Love & Juicy Couture"--I really appreciate the "greenness" of this perfume and find it perfect for Spring...

  	The Original Juicy Couture fragrance is a little on the heavy side, so I wear it sparingly...I think it is great for Winter..

  	I cannot really talk about Couture, Couture because I have only wore it a couple times and both times I end up sneezing...there is something about it I cannot tolerate...although I do remember it being a very sweet scent, which I normally like...

  	Viva La Juicy is also a good fragrance--I LOVE the vanilla and honeysuckle notes..good for fall or summer...


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love the Juicy Couture Couture scent.  I received in a beauty box sample and fell in love.


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

My Mother LOVES this!


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

Personally my favorites are Viva La Juicy Le Fleur and La La Couture aswell as the original Viva La Juicy ️


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 30, 2015)

Recently purchased Viva La Juicy and Juicy La Fleur and love them both!


----------



## rida12 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry I have not smelled it.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

I cannot stand Juicy Couture or anything other than Viva la Juicy. I could bathe in VLJ and be in heaven but the other ones burn my nose hairs lol


----------

